# "liking" and "sharing"



## he beholds (Feb 17, 2011)

What is the like feature? And where does the sharing go? I liked something just to see what happened, but it didn't really answer my Q.


----------



## Skyler (Feb 17, 2011)

It looks like a plugin similar to the old "Thanks!" button. I'm not sure if it's anonymous or not, though.

The "Share" link lets you share the post on other websites (Digg, Del.icio.us, Technorati, and Twitter, in this case).

---------- Post added at 03:16 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:15 PM ----------

That's awkward. It shows a heart icon next to "You like this."


----------



## he beholds (Feb 17, 2011)

Yeah, and it says who likes this. When I liked something I only saw "you liked this," or something, so I didn't even know if that showed up or was anonymous or what.

---------- Post added at 03:29 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:27 PM ----------

AND you get likes notices! And there's a like tree! This, like anything, will take some getting used to, but I like the ability to put your name with your approval!


----------



## Jack K (Feb 17, 2011)

he beholds said:


> I liked something just to see what happened, but it didn't really answer my Q.



FYI... I received a notification that you liked my post. That in addition to having your "like" appear beneath the post.

edit: Ah, I see you've discovered that too.


----------



## Skyler (Feb 17, 2011)

Cool. I like it already. =D


----------



## TexanRose (Feb 17, 2011)

I'm not a fan of the heart. Also, we have both a "helpful" button and a "like" button--isn't that kind of redundant? I do like seeing who's liked things though.


----------



## AThornquist (Feb 17, 2011)

TexanRose said:


> I'm not a fan of the heart. Also, we have both a "helpful" button and a "like" button--isn't that kind of redundant? I do like seeing who's liked things though.


 
Maybe they aren't redundant. We like some things that aren't particularly helpful, though generally we like things that are helpful. That's kind of like how you can have stink without a skunk, but normally not a skunk without a stink. Knowwhatimean?


----------



## Skyler (Feb 17, 2011)

TexanRose said:


> I'm not a fan of the heart. Also, we have both a "helpful" button and a "like" button--isn't that kind of redundant? I do like seeing who's liked things though.



If we could only have one, I'd rather have the like button.


----------



## he beholds (Feb 17, 2011)

TexanRose said:


> I'm not a fan of the heart. Also, we have both a "helpful" button and a "like" button--isn't that kind of redundant? I do like seeing who's liked things though.


 
I could see using both. I knew I liked the public praise, but I guess I like the anonymous one as well, because I'm still finding things useful. I like the general "nice point" expressed in that, but think I'll use the like to show more solidarity.

---------- Post added at 04:21 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:19 PM ----------

Seeing the heart next to a man's name under my post _is_ a little creepy, though I often put ♥ when commenting on prayer requests, even when they are written by men.


----------



## Skyler (Feb 17, 2011)

he beholds said:


> Seeing the heart next to a man's name under my post is a little creepy, though I often put ♥ when commenting on prayer requests, even when they are written by men.



You think that's creepy? It's worse when _I_ see a heart next to a man's name under my post.


----------



## he beholds (Feb 17, 2011)

Skyler said:


> he beholds said:
> 
> 
> > Seeing the heart next to a man's name under my post is a little creepy, though I often put ♥ when commenting on prayer requests, even when they are written by men.
> ...


 
hahaha!


----------



## Berean (Feb 17, 2011)

I tried it in another thread out of sheer curiosity. I sure wish I could retract it.


----------



## he beholds (Feb 17, 2011)

Wonder if I get a prize for starting what has to be the most well-liked thread yet! Nine likes at last count!


----------



## Skyler (Feb 17, 2011)

Berean said:


> I tried it in another thread out of sheer curiosity. I sure wish I could retract it.



There is an "unlike" button.


----------



## Scottish Lass (Feb 17, 2011)

I agree---I often find a well-stated opposing view to be helpful. That's different, in my opinion, than liking something, which I view as akin to agreeing with it. I may also like something said that isn't helpful to me---maybe I thought the same thing, but another poster beat me to writing it or said it better than I ever could.


----------



## Phil D. (Feb 17, 2011)

I just wanted to share that I like this thread...


----------



## Scott1 (Feb 17, 2011)

Berean said:


> I tried it in another thread out of sheer curiosity. I sure wish I could retract it.


 
Perhaps we need a "Redact Like" button as well. (Moderators likely can do this for us though).


----------



## Jack K (Feb 17, 2011)

I just tested and found out you can both "like" a post and find it "helpful." So if you really want to show your appreciation, do both!


----------



## Skyler (Feb 19, 2011)

Is it just me, or did the like feature mysteriously vanish?


----------



## Scottish Lass (Feb 19, 2011)

Yep, for me, too


----------



## Phil D. (Feb 19, 2011)

There is now a "Like" button above each OP (???)


----------



## Skyler (Feb 19, 2011)

Phil D. said:


> There is now a "Like" button above each OP (???)



That's been there for a while. It feeds into your Facebook page, I believe.


----------



## Berean (Feb 19, 2011)

Good riddance. I thought it was distracting. It doesn't feed into my (non-existent) Facebook page.


----------



## Scottish Lass (Feb 19, 2011)

Actually, the one we're talking about showed up yesterday but didn't have anything to do with FB, from what I could see. The "Share" button may have, but clicking the "Like" button simply put a heart and your name above where the green thumb/helpful text is now. We're not referencing the blue FB button that is still visible at the top of the OP. This was in each post, like "Thanks" used to be and "Helpful" is now.


----------



## Edward (Feb 19, 2011)

I must not have enough posts to have a 'like' button on this thread.


----------



## JennyG (Feb 20, 2011)

I think i saw that yesterday, but before I'd worked out how you were supposed to work it....it was gone! where ought it to be?


----------



## Scottish Lass (Feb 20, 2011)

JennyG said:


> I think i saw that yesterday, but before I'd worked out how you were supposed to work it....it was gone! where ought it to be?



It was on the right above Reply, Reply with Quote area.


----------



## Skyler (Feb 20, 2011)

Scottish Lass said:


> JennyG said:
> 
> 
> > I think i saw that yesterday, but before I'd worked out how you were supposed to work it....it was gone! where ought it to be?
> ...


 
Right above the signature and right below the message.


----------



## Jack K (Feb 20, 2011)

I miss "like" already.


----------



## Scott1 (Feb 20, 2011)

Perhaps this will all migrate to a feature that lists user names of those who "like" the post, as it was before.


----------



## Berean (Feb 20, 2011)

Scott1 said:


> Perhaps this will all migrate to a feature that lists user names of those who "like" the post, as it was before.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Feb 21, 2011)

Scott1 said:


> Perhaps this will all migrate to a feature that lists user names of those who "like" the post, as it was before.


 


Berean said:


> Scott1 said:
> 
> 
> > Perhaps this will all migrate to a feature that lists user names of those who "like" the post, as it was before.


 Would you like some cheese with your whine?


----------



## Skyler (Feb 21, 2011)

Semper Fidelis said:


> Would you like some cheese with your whine?



I would! May I?


----------



## JennyG (Feb 21, 2011)

Scottish Lass said:


> It was on the right above Reply, Reply with Quote area.



there's only "Multi-quote This Message" there now!


Skyler said:


> Right above the signature and right below the message.



nope...


----------



## Scottish Lass (Feb 21, 2011)

JennyG said:


> Scottish Lass said:
> 
> 
> > It was on the right above Reply, Reply with Quote area.
> ...


 
Which is why I used the past tense---it disappeared.  The Update thread explained it.


----------



## JennyG (Feb 21, 2011)

Scottish Lass said:


> Which is why I used the past tense---it disappeared. The Update thread explained it.


it's just one of life's mysteries I suppose..


----------

